# Hat wer einen DVD-brenner



## AKM<2b> (25. Juli 2002)

Tach...

Wie das Thema besagt... erfahrungen? Kann man Auch Filme Kopieren und in einem DVDPLayer(Hardware also unterm Fernseher) kucken. Wie lange braucht so eine DVD beim Brennen. Warum sind die Rohlinge so schweineteuer. Haut der Brennen auch mal rein und man hat im schlimmsten Fall 8€ verbraten.

Danke 
2b


----------



## flashgod (25. Juli 2002)

hab noch nicht so viel mit dem teil rumgespielt

erstmal man kann ALLES brennen auf das man halt lust hat 
zudem sind die DVD Rohlinge auch nicht mehr vergoldet
einer mit 4,7 GB bekommt man schon für 3 €

wie lange? kannst du dir einfach ausrechen
kommt drauf an wie viel fach du dir kaufst

hat der brenner auch mal rein?...
naja nicht mehr wie andere brenner auch
und bei unserem ist noch nie was passiert


----------



## goela (25. Juli 2002)

Hi,
da die Technologie mit DVD Brennern noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt, würde ich vorerst die Finger davon lassen!

Warum?

1. Bisher gibt es keinen Standard! So wie ich informiert bin gibt's 5 verschiedene Aufzeichnungsformate (abhängig vom Hersteller)! Es herrschen Zustände wie damals beim Zeitalter der Videorekorder (Betamax, Video 2000, VHS und und und)
2. Die Brenner (zum Teil auch die Rohlinge) sind noch sehr teuer!

Vorallem kommt Grund 1 schnell zum tragen, wenn man selbstgebrannte DVD's auf einem Standalone Player abspielen möchte! Die neueren DVD Player unterstützen Recordable DVD's (sogar zum Teil RW-DVD's).
Aber wie gesagt - es gibt noch keinen Standard!
Also wenn Du einen DVD Player von Pioneer hast, dann brauchst Du auch einen DVD-Brenner von Pioneer! Da kannst Du dann relativ sicher sein, dass die gebrannte DVD auch abgespielt wird!


----------



## flashgod (25. Juli 2002)

*moment*

bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das stimmt
das mit den standarts war vor ein paar monaten ein heiß diskutiertes thema aber das gilt soviel ich weiß nur für externe geräte

ich hab vorher von einem dvd-brenner laufwerk gesprochen
damit solltest du keine probleme haben

denn neuer standart heißt neue software und es geht
da die geräte technische schon ziemlich fit sind
wie gesagt mit unserem gibt es keine probleme

und zu den preis
dvd recorder laufwerke fangen jetz auch schon bei 300 €
und rolinge 3 €

also es ist auch nicht mehr die welt


----------



## Spacemonkey (27. Juli 2002)

Ich muss goela zustimmen.
Es gibt noch keinen standart.
Es gibt das DVD-RW+, RW-, usw.
Dann muss man schauen ob die selbstgebrannten auf dem DVD-Player zuhause laufen usw.
Also mir ist das eigentlich noch zu unsicher. Ich kaufe mir keinen brenner und 3 monate später kommt vielleicht ein standart raus.

Ein Lichtblick ist, das Microsoft versucht mit dem XP-Nachfolger einen standart einzuführen. Und wenn isch die Hersteller daran halten dann kann man sich einen holen.


----------

